# Professional Personal Trainer Trying (Unsuccessfully) To Cut (F/32)



## ArrachtasOfEire (May 23, 2016)

Hi all,

I used to frequent these forums a great deal, and in my early 30's, I still look like I did ten years ago thanks to all the great advice I always received here. Today, I'm inquiring on behalf of my wife; after talking to her about the great advice I've had here, she knows I can get some great advice for her too. 

My wife's a certified personal trainer. She's 32 years old, five-foot-six, and about 144lbs. She started a cut last November at 150lbs - six pounds down in six months, even with some muscle gain, is not particularly successful, especially since there's been no meaningful change in the last six weeks whatsoever. She's quite strong (lifts heavy, etc.), but can't shed any body fat for the life of her recently. She knows all the principles of good nutrition, and has a macro-adjusted diet (high protein, low fat, mod carb), and is sitting at just over 1200 calories per day. She's not losing any weight, nor any inches (we measure/weigh every week so that we can track trends). In the past, we tried upping the calories (up to 1600 at one time) after she stagnated, and did this out of fear of the old 'she tanked her metabolism' by going too low, but all that increase did was increase her weight.

At this point, she's training (herself) three days per week with a 5x5 compound lifting program, and a couple of days of cardio/high-intensity exercise. The only option she seems to have is cutting her calories even more; for multiple reasons, neither of us like that. She has an active job, and actively trains; at some point, there's the concern of doing more harm than good. She's been to the doctor, has had her hormones/thyroid/etc. tested, and she's completely fine - so there's nothing detectable that's medical.

Bottom line, where does she go from here? She's no newbie, she's a trained professional (though not a dietician), and she's getting nowhere. We used the stickies on here regarding the basic principles of a cut (though we already were well aware of them). She's perfect medically, and she has built a healthy diet, but it's so low in calories that dropping even more seems inadvisable. 

Since I remember back in the day that macros were often asked for, the most recent copy of hers that I have is:

Macros: 29.5 F, 83 C, 151.5 P
Calories:  266 F, 332 C, 606 P 
TOTAL:  1204 calories @ 144lbs 32/F

I think upping the fat and dropping carbs is an option, but advice is welcome - we're lifting-certified, not diet-certified!

Input welcome!


----------



## Jaxino (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm new to the forum but i have some experience about diet on my belt!

In 3 years i went from 110kg 30% bf to 91kg 8% bf (did Dexa scan yesterday), ofc... i'm not natty but first year of cut i went NATTY from 110kg to 82kg.

Long story short, in my last cut i crashed my diet too soon and stopped loosing fat, was just on TRT dose of TEST E, so i slowly upped my cals to maintenance, kept it for 4 weeks then i restarded my cut slowly lowering my highest macro (carbs) every 2 weeks.
I think that your wife/gf crashed her diet too soon... so try to go maintenance then cut slowly carbs and raise slowly cardio.

If she want's to run something use Clen... it can help but as all drugs they don't do any miracle.... AAS, HGH, FATBURNERS nothing can destroy a shitty diet or a crashed diet.

I hope i helped you a bit


----------



## flood (Jul 9, 2016)

keto
HIIT


----------



## Dannie (Jul 10, 2016)

flood said:


> keto
> HIIT



90g protein 
10-20g max carbs (up to 5g per meal)
90g fat 

1250kcal. Carb refeed evey 2 weeks or so. 
No other cheat days or even cheat meals as they will kick her out of ketogenesis which takes 36 to 48h to achive. 


Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------

